# Chromed P89dao



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

A local guy has a P89dao for sale. I saw a pic of it that a co-worker had on his phone and it appeared to be chromed. The slide and frame are shiny. Were there ever any dealer exclusive models done up like this? I know Ruger put out some dealer models that were unique to the distributor. I seem to remember a Vaquero or Blackhawk that was chromed like that.
The guy wants $300 for it, but no box and just 1 mag.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I have seen where the angle of the pic and the lighting of the pic can show something that isn't actually what is correct. If that P89DAO is in decent shape, I would buy it. The DAO in the P89 is scarce. Don't need a box to shoot it and I store all my P series in my gun safe on racks. Mags are easy to come by.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They made a stainless slide version of the P89. But, the frame is aluminum. Aluminum cannot be chromed without plating it in nickel first. Not impossible, but you do not see it often. And, doing that could cost almost as much as what the gun would have cost.

Most of them had a greenish/grey colored frame.


----------

